# FB15 Transmission problem



## kosala (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm having a Nissan FB15 Supersaloon (Engine QG15) car. I'm having problem with my car, while at the driving. I put the gear leaver to D position and when start to move no problem,but when increasing the speed the gear change with a big vibration. I have alredy cleaned the injectors and changed the transmission oil also. Can any one help me to solve the problem........


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Lots of things you could check. Bad CV joint. Bad wheel bearing. Bent axle shaft. Bad or out of balance tires. Just to name a few.


----------

